# how often do you replace brake pads



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

I purchased a new bike in october 07 and had the rear brake pads replaced today. I may have had 500 miles on them at most. Yeah, it's a cheap bike, Trek 7.5 FX built up for commuting. Avid SD-3 brakes. Yes, lots of snow and winter road grime for commutes. I've never burned threw a set of brake pads this quickly. I have bikes that are over 10 years old with more miles and original pads on them. Did the industry decide to lower the standards?

Call me amazed.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

You replace brake pads when they wear out. There's no magic number. Abnormal wear might be due to misalignment, some sort of buildup on the rim (ie, salt or grime) or something embedded in the pads themselves. I go through pads faster in the winter I guess, not a big deal.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I notice that they're getting thin.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

Some pads are softer, or harder than otheres... Soft pads will stop better, but wear faster...
However, the wear you describe seems a bit excessive. I'd check to see it they're rubbing or somthing. Or maybe there's a rough place in your rim?


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I notice i get aluminum chips in the OEM Shimano pads.
I switched to Koolstop and they feel softer. i haven't seen any particles embedding in them yet.
Perhaps more mileage will tell.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

When they seem to be thin.....I really doubt that there is a magical mile that the pad starts to fail - there are too many variables.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

500 miles? I usually get over 20,000 road miles. The only way I can see wearing out pads that quick, is if you are riding in a lot of grit or sand.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't imagine wearing pads out in 500 miles. I am more likely to replace pads due to embedded trash that I can't pick out than due to wear. Pads are much cheaper than rims.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> 500 miles? I usually get over 20,000 road miles. The only way I can see wearing out pads that quick, is if you are riding in a lot of grit or sand.


Same here, several years at least. Do your brakes make noise that you ignore and forgot to tell us about? They should be quiet and smooth with no squealing.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

500 miles? Did you see the pads or did the LBS replace them without showing them to you? I have 10,000 miles on this set of pads and of course they are wearing but not nearing replacement yet.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*varies a lot*

On my road racing bikes, I don't think I've ever worn out a set. However, on my commuter, with all the stops going through town, i'm going through a set in less than six months. Just wore a set clear down to and was wearing into the metal pad holders. Lots of hard stops, combined with wet weather, wears them out much faster than even riding in the mountains for me.

I don't know why, as it seems the opposite of what is should, but wet weather destroys pads very quickly. 

Sometimes I've replaced them if then get worn unevenly or get all gritty, even if not worn down too much, too. Sometimes I've replaced them when I just don't like the feel anymore.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Wet weather increases the likelihood of grime, dirt and rock particles, get picked up and find there way to the brake surface where they can grind against the pads or become embedded. 

20,000 miles sounds like it would be really pushing it... but I guess if you live in a really flat dry area and don't ride your brake a lot it could be possible. I replace the pads on my race bike after every season unless there is very little wear. For a couple bucks the added performance (or the appearance of performance) in a crit is welcome.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been a crappy winter. Much snow and sand and the new salt crap. LBS showed me the pad, pretty ugly. This bike is taking more abuse every day than my racers or my mtbs. Just seemed odd. Never had to replace pads so quickly after purchase.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

New pads generally have some grooves cut in them to help dissipate water and to act as a wear guide. An LBS will replace the pads when the grooves have disappeared, or likely will in the near future.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I run my brake pads way below the grooves. Other than removing rain water, any problem with that?


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

did you just take your bike to a bike shop and have them look it over/ tune it up? if so, they might have suggested or just said you need new pads, when in reality you probably didnt.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Too many variables*

Brake pad replacement rates depend on:

1) Pad material - softer pads wear quicker plus they will pick up more grit and debris and wear down the rim wall faster as well.

2) Riding conditions - dry braking is not that hard on brake pads and rims. Adding in rain and debris is what ups the wear. For example, I can go more than 8000 km on a bike that rarely gets ridden in the wet using Kool-Stop salmon pads, but my winter bike that sees lots of rainy riding can go through a set of the same pads in under 1500 km. Especially this winter because we have had more snowfalls and as a result there is much more sand and salt on the roads. When it is wet, the water, salt and sand combines to make a perfect grinding paste.

3) Riding terrain - riding in hilly terrain where more braking is required will lead to higher wear rates. Also, riding in urban conditions with more stopping and starting will lead to higher wear rates than riding out in the country.

Therefore, the ultimate combination for high wear is riding in the big city, with lots of hills, lots of rain, and lots of road sand and debris.

IME, the best pads for wet weather are the KS salmon. They are harder compound but still stop well. They last longer and they pick up less grit. They get a 100% endorsement from me.


----------

